# kwc faucet



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone got a source for parts?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://kwcamerica.com/wheretobuy.php#RegionIL

Good Luck!

Don't give any prices until you know what they really are... 

Enjoy the drive for instant gratification...


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought a KWC for 25.00 smackers a week or so ago. Redwood sort of warned me about parts and models disappearing in and out of circulation. If you find a source for parts let me know in case mine takes a ****


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Only ever seen something like that in one of those hoity-toity magazines...

To rich for my blood...


But good luck though!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think some of their models cost more that some of us make in a week... :yes:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Redwood. I missed the dealer locator on their website. I'll start beating my head against the wall later today.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I think some of their models cost more that some of us make in a week... :yes:


 Most of what I've installed looked to be fairly bulletproof.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Most of what I've installed looked to be fairly bulletproof.


Oh they are nice alright... :yes:

But the stuff still breaks...
I've replaced cartridges, pull out heads & hoses...

It's just that sometimes the people that own that Foo Foo crap travel long distances to buy it...

They think nothing of driving 2 hours to the premier Foo Foo show room and buying all the kitchen and bath fixtures for their whole home....

_"Oh Skipper that $900 faucet is beautiful..." Oh, yes Muffy it's the bomb..."_ :laughing::laughing::laughing:

But when it comes time to replace that $100 (our cost) pullout faucet hose and we face 4 hours of windshield time to get it because it has to be repaired before their big party this weekend.... 

Why do they have to jack us up like we're crooking them on the price? :furious::furious:


----------

